# High end EDC lights.



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

What are your opinions on what are some of the best high end EDC lights available? By best I mean best quality. Lumens ect. Whatever your interpretation of best might be please share. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

The perfect High End EDC:








It is the most expensive in his class, it is tough, it is reliable ... AND ... most important ... it is there when you need it as the people getting one from me actually DO carry it as opposed to all the other lights I have given them.

This one is the true EDC and the best in its class. All the others are EDC'ed only by nerds like us :nana:

bernie


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, my own opinions...

As far as having the most versatile UI, I think my LiteFlux LF3 XT wins in that department. :thumbsup:

For color rendition and the most beautiful flood beam, I love my McGizmo Sundrop.  

For a compact, always have it with you light, I recently got a Draco from modamag and I am still amazed at how much light can come out of this tiny package. oo:

For an all around light, I have a Surefire E2DL with an F04 diffuser. Two light levels, throws very well without the diffuser attached and with the added diffuser creates an excellent flood. :twothumbs

The Draco can be easily EDC'd by attaching it to a keychain or wearing around the neck, the SunDrop and LF3 XT can easily be carried in a pants pocket and the E2DL is easily carried in a back pack or fanny back (I usually carry mine in a Maxpedition Proteus) or maybe even in a pocket if you have big pockets.

Not sure whether or not you consider these lights as "high end", though. :shrug:


----------



## tebore (Jan 19, 2009)

One of the best in the class of EDC lights has to be the light named the EDC. More specifically the HDS EDC.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 19, 2009)

If I had the money I would buy a Lunasol 20. I love McGizmo lights. It is titanium has a nice floody low due to the 3 LED's and more than adequate high from the reflectored LED. I'm also a big fan of the piston drive it uses. Oh well, my McLux III PD-S (not available anymore) is still awesome.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 19, 2009)

My vote is for the Muyshondt Ti Aeon:






Mine has been pinned, with a Zinger, to my bibs since early June of last year. It's been used every day, usually several times, and is still on the original CR2 cell.

Two-stage, R2 emitter and built like a tank. It looks good, feels good, provides plenty of light and can be one-handed easily.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 19, 2009)

@bernie yes that light has stood the test of time,
now how about they make one in Titanium and with a Nichia 083 High CRI LED installed now that would be high end,:naughty:
if only the led run on coin batteries,ok i have stopped dreaming now.:sigh:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

For me personally, I have two high end EDC options that I prefer:






McGizmo LunaSol20 ... the most versatile and rugged EDC I own. Nothing beats the low flood high throw with the KISS interface using the piston drive. 

Then there is:






SF TITAN. Powerful interface, extremely powerful. Well worth the $$ and hanging on my keychain ever since.

bernie


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow very nice choices all. Keep em coming. I am a light novice. But I seem to like my Surefire G2 LED. I think in the future I might get a Fenix L2D or something like that. I don't like designer batterys as with my Surefire it takes the 124A batterys. I really like that Draco. Do they have a website?

As for the keychain light. Funny you post that I was actually going to buy one of those. I actually went with the streamlight nano instead :-D. I got my streamlight for 6$ free shipping. Its a awesome little light. I wanted something with abit more UMPH than those generic keychain lights.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 ... everything has a price, and everything is a compromise.

Bright / Runtime / Small Size ... you may chose 2, but not 3.

This is why it is best to define the options you want in your light and those that you don't need and choose a light after those criteria. Otherwise you will be lost.

bernie


P.S.: it's CR123A, not 124


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2009)

For me personally I consider any of McGizmo's or Data's to be the best of the high-end. Close runner up is Surefire's lights over $100 (M, L and E series, to generalize).


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I really like that Draco. Do they have a website?



"Introducing "Draco"
Introducing "Draco" - - - PART 2
=== Drake / Draco Payment === (PART 3)


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Forgoten214 ... everything has a price, and everything is a compromise.
> 
> Bright / Runtime / Small Size ... you may chose 2, but not 3.
> 
> ...



Ahh yes sorry. It was off the top of my head .

Hmmm, Yeah I was interested in getting some high end lights. For EDC. I work in very dark areas that require the up most uncompromising lights. Well I think so anyway. If you need to know I work overnight at a steel factory. Size doesnt matter TOO much but I dont want some massive Everready or something. Something that can fit in my pocket or be worn on a belt holster. I am used to carrying maglites :thumbsdow. Maglites are durable though but they arent very bright. Kind of heavy and bulky for what you actually get IMO. I like Surefire products but they are very expensive. As I mentioned earlier I was considering the Fenix. It has great reviews and is very nicely priced. Price isnt subject though. I dont mind spending 300+ on something I need to rely on everyday.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

How bright must it be?
Flood or throw type of beam?
How long should it run?
Will it be subjected to physical or chemical abuse?


The High End custom lights mentioned in thsi thread are all more or less expensive, more than a Surefire.


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2009)

The thing is you don't need to spend $300 for something you can rely on. Most of us here consider Surefire and even Fenix to be plenty reliable. There are also others worth consideration like Novatac and Inova.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> How bright must it be?
> Flood or throw type of beam?
> How long should it run?
> Will it be subjected to physical or chemical abuse?
> ...



Yes phsyical and chemical abuse.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

A quick question here, Does the Surefire strike bezels work as a glass breaker as well? That can really come in handy for me.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Do they need to have a safety rating? You can look into products from manufacturers like Streamlight or Pelican since they publish UL ratings for their products. :shrug:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Yes phsyical and chemical abuse.





Forgoten214 said:


> A quick question here, Does the Surefire strike bezels work as a glass breaker as well? That can really come in handy for me.





Uh ... what will you do with your lights? In this case, I'd do more research before committing to a light. Especially the chemical "situation" might be a problem. On the typical high quality light you have hard anodise (aluminium oxide), some sort of glass, rubber or silicone for the o-rings and switch boots and whatnot else. 
If a Mag did well chances are high that other lights won't encounter problems either, but one never knows. I am not the expert on chemical interactions with our lights, sorry.


I don't know if SF's strike bezels can double as a glass breaker, but they sure double as a jeans killer 

It seems you need a beefy and tough light. Forget the classic Fenix line. You'd need their "T" lights of you wanna go Fenix instead of SF. 

I remember one light that had 4 glass-breaker tips at the bezel. It was ultra-beefy and heavy, way overbuilt. But I can't remember the name of it.

bernie


----------



## donn_ (Jan 19, 2009)

This one will break glass:


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Uh ... what will you do with your lights? In this case, I'd do more research before committing to a light. Especially the chemical "situation" might be a problem. On the typical high quality light you have hard anodise (aluminium oxide), some sort of glass, rubber or silicone for the o-rings and switch boots and whatnot else.
> If a Mag did well chances are high that other lights won't encounter problems either, but one never knows. I am not the expert on chemical interactions with our lights, sorry.
> 
> 
> ...



Chemicals, Well I deal with chemicals because at my work they are present for melting steel ect. I work security here so I am constantly running and dropping my light on occasion. Its in the middle of the woods so the lighting here at night is horrible. I often have to check trucks and trains that enter the facility. Requires me to use my light constantly. Glass breaking can come in handy for me if I need to break some glass. Like on a truck or something if there is some sort of spill or problem. Weight isnt a major problem. I am 6'6 295 so I prefer something that fits in my hands or what not. I work at Lehigh Valley forge/Bethlehem Steel in PA so if you are familiar with the area or if anyone is they might know the situation i am in. I am a novice with lights so I am trying to soak up as much information as i possibly can.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

Got it:

DarkOps Hellfighter X-15:

http://www.lapolicegear.com/hexfl6vwbrbl.html


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

donn_ said:


> This one will break glass:



Wow thats awesome looking. What is that? 

http://www.bustacap.net/content/view/14/27/

I was thinking about getting this for my mag. These things look neat. I wish they made glass breaking bezels.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Got it:
> 
> DarkOps Hellfighter X-15:
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/hexfl6vwbrbl.html



I really like that, Competitively priced too. It also looks very bad grass :naughty:. 

I never heard of it though. Is there any reviews or any info on this light?


----------



## carrot (Jan 19, 2009)

That nice pointy Surefire is the U2 Ultra Porcupine. Pretty rare.

You can upgrade your Maglite with a Malkoff Devices LED drop-in for a nice boost in output.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 19, 2009)

Any bezel will and can be used to break a window,especially if you use the edge of the bezel and strike the corner of the window.

I know of one that may fit your requirements the jetbeam military has SS bezel and tail end.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a Surefire U2 Porky, like it says. SS bezel.

There are lots of SS strike bezels for Mags:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=219480


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

OK ... so a substantial light with some beef and brightness as well as penetrating power and decent runtime would be in order, correct?

My personal arsenal is limited in that regard. I can recommend the following, but there is much more and the guys will chime in soon.






SF U2. 2xCR123, 6 levels selected at the ring at the head, on/off clicky at the rear end; 2-100+lm; runtime on high estimated 90+ minutes






SF C3 with KL5A LED head. About 100lm; one level, clicky at the end (SW02 in this pic); single level


Here's a pic of a C3 with the M2 bezel and the standard tailcap:






Next one:
http://www.surefire.com/E2DL
SF E2DL. Smaller than the U2, 2 levels, strike bezel, very piercing beam, more than the stated 120 lumens we think.


The stock 6PL, G2L etc. use the P60L LED module and might not be bright enough for what you need. Then again, I might envision your work as more difficult than it really is. :thinking:


As I said, there are certainly more alternatives, but I am less knowledgeable there as I have SF and McGizmo lights almost exclusively.

bernie


----------



## dudemar (Jan 19, 2009)

At the moment I EDC a Heliotek HTE-1A. At 60 lumens it is more than bright enough for my uses. I love the fact I can go from a very diffuse light to a super thrower. I LOVE the 6-8 hour runtime, and in a pinch I can switch lithium L91 batteries with alkalines. I consider myself a big guy, so it's compact enough for me to EDC.

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm in love with the Heliotek.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Hmmm... maybe an EagleTac T10C2 with an additional crenelated bezel? I have the 1xCR123 model (the T10C) and I think it is very well built and can stand some physical abuse. You can also look into the T10L if you want one that will run on a rechargeable lithium-ion cell.

The JetBeam Jet-III Military might be a good option as well. I have a few JetBeam lights (though I do not have the Jet-III M... yet...) and they are nicely built and can withstand being dropped and tossed about. The Jet-III M can also optionally come with a Q3-5A warm tint emitter and can produce better color rendition than the usual cool tint of LED lights.

If you go with the Surefire E2DL, I strongly encourage getting the F04 diffuser to go with it. It adds quite a bit of versatility to the light since the E2DL beam by default has a very focused beam. With the diffuser you get a nice, even flood.

All of the lights I mentioned here have dual output levels so you can choose between high output or long runtime as the situation requires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

BTW ... interesting thread development. We all started with the assumption that you wanted a high-class EDC for personal carry and suggested such lights whereas in reality, we're now looking for a "heavy duty" security guard duty light 


I found the official "Hellfighter" homepage. 
http://www.hellfireusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=

Seems there are more than one model available. The interesting question would be if they can accept SF style lamps and especially LED drop-ins. Andrechargeables, if you're such a man.


bernie


----------



## tebore (Jan 19, 2009)

Based on your requirements you're not looking an EDC light really. You're looking for a primary work light. EDC's are usually small and on you all the time work or not.

Since you use it for work, and it's rough work, Rechargeables should be considered to save money. Something that should be easy to fix should it fail. 

Cheap and powerful... I Give you the ROP. It's a simple maglight modification. You can use a 2DMag with a 6AA carrier or a 6DMag light as hosts. The 6D will give you 2 hours runtime on the low bulb. The low bulb is about 400-500lm out the front. Besides the Pelican bulbs. You'll need a glass lens, metal reflector and batteries and charger. (Or batteries, carrier and charger.). 

It's the best bang for the buck at about $100. You'll be hard pressed to find anything that puts out this much light for so little money. Not to mention it looks like a mag so people won't be tempted to steal it.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 19, 2009)

There are tons of choices. I like Surefire lights. L4 gives a good wall of light, E2DL or E1B gives dual output, as do the E1L and E2L. A good belt holster that can hold 2 lights side by side makes it easy to have 2 really good EDC lights. Just soak it all in here at CPF. There's lots to learn and even though you'll end up spending lots of money, you'll have lots of fun at meet some really good people here.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

donn_ said:


> It's a Surefire U2 Porky, like it says. SS bezel.
> 
> There are lots of SS strike bezels for Mags:
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=219480





carrot said:


> That nice pointy Surefire is the U2 Ultra Porcupine. Pretty rare.
> 
> You can upgrade your Maglite with a Malkoff Devices LED drop-in for a nice boost in output.



I really like the maglite. Its taken some abuse. I would consider getting another one. My is just the plane old stock one from walmart. Incandescent. It just doesn't seem bright enough for me. I have to see deeply into some of these trailers so some of you know they are pretty deep so I need something that can light up that entire area efficently. Will a LED upgrade also help with battery life? I kinda want to get awhole new light to try some stuff out and see whats out there. But the maglite upgrade is cool though. I would definantly consider it. Also a quick question. How do you refinish it? Mine was black but the black is mostly gone as this is an old flashlight. It was a gift from a family member. Probably 15 years old I'd say. I think I would like to retire my mag to house hold dutys and buy a new light for working. But the maglite has held up. I myself have replaced the bulb 2 times I believe. But I use my light everyday so thats not very bad. One complaint I have about this light is its rough on batterys. I have to replace my batterys maybe once a month.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

Once a month? Yeah :green:, That's tough :nana:

With the lights we proposed you'll be changing batteries way more often. If that is an issue and/or if you use the light heavily each night, rechargeables might come in handy.

Said Mag upgrades are one path if you like the Mag. 
Maybe Streamlight has some nice rechargeables that are powerful in that soze category, too?

bernie


----------



## Roccomo (Jan 19, 2009)

+1 for the LS20. Does everything I need an EDC to do in a really great package.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> OK ... so a substantial light with some beef and brightness as well as penetrating power and decent runtime would be in order, correct?
> 
> My personal arsenal is limited in that regard. I can recommend the following, but there is much more and the guys will chime in soon.
> 
> ...





Kiessling said:


> BTW ... interesting thread development. We all started with the assumption that you wanted a high-class EDC for personal carry and suggested such lights whereas in reality, we're now looking for a "heavy duty" security guard duty light
> 
> 
> I found the official "Hellfighter" homepage.
> ...



Well. I currently own a G2. Its a great light. I purchased it from Lowe's for I think 69$. It blows the maglite away in beam quality. Its just that the G2 feels light and I would like something a tad bit more brighter if possible. Don't get me wrong, its very bright. I want something maybe abit more hefty for work? I hate that it doesn't have a pocket clip or come with a belt holster. 

As for EDC. Well I am looking for a great EDC light as well. For when I am off the clock. Maybe something around the size of the G2 but with a pocket clip? Maybe something that takes AAs or readily available batterys for EDC? Just incase SHTF. You want to know you can go to a local store and buy these batterys. But thats not a very high priority as I am picking these things apart now. 

I am leaning towards the Hellfighter X-15 at the moment. The rechargable batterys are cool idea. One question. Whats the difference between the two bezel options they offer? They are differently priced as I can see from the main website.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 19, 2009)

> Also a quick question. How do you refinish it?



If you want to go to the trouble, instead of popping for twenty bucks for a new one, go to a good gunshop and pick up some Birchwood Casey. They make everything from applicator bottles to touch-up pens in matte black or gloss black. Good tough stain.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Once a month? Yeah :green:, That's tough :nana:
> 
> With the lights we proposed you'll be changing batteries way more often. If that is an issue and/or if you use the light heavily each night, rechargeables might come in handy.
> 
> ...



Yeah I might have been over exaggerating abit. Probably more like 6 weeks or so. Depending on how busy i am at work. But these are NON LED. I believe they take D cells. The big clunky ones they sell at home depot . It eats threw them like weight watchers at a buffet. . A rechargable solution sounds great. The X-15 has an option for them i believe. Surefire has the rechargable kit for the G2 but it costs more than the light!  Streamlight makes good products too. I always liked the stuff they sell. I also have a 3 watt Rayovac I got from walmart that takes AA batterys. Not sure if you guys even recognize this light :nana:.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Surefire has the rechargable kit for the G2 but it costs more than the light!



You need to do some studying, mate. You can triple the light output of a G2, and make it rechargeable, without SF's kit. If you're paying for your own batteries, you'll save the cost of the upgrade in a short time, and lessen the load at the landfill at the same time.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

The problem is that we're not very knowledgeable about the X-15 around here. At least I am not. If this one could take the P60-style LED drop-ins and the typical Li-Ion rechargeables you could have your heavy duty brutally tough and very bright light with glassbreaker :devil:

You need to read some threads about Li-Ion rechargeables if you wanna go "tactical light" as they usually use that size instead of the common AA size that also comes in NiMh chemistry for rechargeables.

Like donn_ said ... there are options aplenty for G2-sized lights and upgrades to SF lights beyond what they do offer. You can thus upgrade a Z2, a 6P or 6PL or C2 to a 200lm LED light running on Li-Ion for not that much money.

It might be worth checking if the X-15 can go the same path as it is beefier still.


More light means more battery consumption. If buying 2 D-cells every 6 weeks is too much, you must opt for the rechargeable path or you won't find a light with the specs you want.

bernie


P.S.: to limit the amount of choices a bit, I'll offer some personal opinion. I'd either opt for an upgraded SF with a Malkoff drop-in and Li-Ion batteries or the same with the Hellfighter instead the SF. This is a proven set-up that works very well, can't go wrong there. And it is bright. Really bright.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

donn_ said:


> You need to do some studying, mate. You can triple the light output of a G2, and make it rechargeable, without SF's kit. If you're paying for your own batteries, you'll save the cost of the upgrade in a short time, and lessen the load at the landfill at the same time.





Kiessling said:


> The problem is that we're not very knowledgeable about the X-15 around here. At least I am not. If this one could take the P60-style LED drop-ins and the typical Li-Ion rechargeables you could have your heavy duty brutally tough and very bright light with glassbreaker :devil:
> 
> You need to read some threads about Li-Ion rechargeables if you wanna go "tactical light" as they usually use that size instead of the common AA size that also comes in NiMh chemistry for rechargeables.
> 
> ...



You don't like the standard SF OEM bulbs? Its not the price of the batterys really thats the concern its just the pain to buying them and replacing them ect. You know where i can look into upgrading the Malkoff bulbs and possibly some rechargable solutions? I dont have any sort of battery chargers at the moment so I will need to buy all that stuff.


----------



## shuter (Jan 19, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon. Small enough to pocket carry. Two very usable levels of light and incredible runtime on a battery. Hard anodized aluminum or Ti, you can't go wrong with this quality light.


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

Just type "Malkoff" in the search an happy reading. Bring beer and pizza, it will take some time 
The "classic" is the Malkoff M60.

We do "like" the SF bulbs, at least most of us. They are the best incan bulbs one can have, but the modern LED "bulbs" (called "drop-in" here) are brighter and run longer, so we have for the most part adopted those.
However, if you prefer incan light or need incan light for IR filters or color rendition, the stock bulbs are perfectly fine. 


The primary battery vs. rechargeable is an endless discussion. I use primaries exclusively so I can't help you with the rechargeables, but as most here use rechargeables you'll get help about them, too.

If you go primary you need to buy them in bulk online or you pay a boatload of money in a brick and mortar store (CR123 lithium primaries). 
Also, you need to carry spare batteries. The Malkoff M60W has about 90min runtime on 2xCR123. That is a fraction of what you Mag has, remember that. 
You are in a different world with those lights.

bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 19, 2009)

BTW ... SF also offers a LED replacement for the P60-type lamps ... the P60L.

It has 80 lumens output and runs longer than the Malkoff. Most here consider it inferior, I just think it is different. It has advantages, but brightness and throw are not among them.
There are quite some discussions about that, too.

bernie


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> You don't like the standard SF OEM bulbs? Its not the price of the batterys really thats the concern its just the pain to buying them and replacing them ect. You know where i can look into upgrading the Malkoff bulbs and possibly some rechargable solutions? I dont have any sort of battery chargers at the moment so I will need to buy all that stuff.



The SF lamp assemblies are pretty good but they are not the highest output. Using a Malkoff dropin you can pretty much double the output. You can get more info about Malkoff dropin modules from their website:

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/

I still have not adopted rechargeables for my CR123 powered lights so I cannot say much about what are the best steps to take. I do know that if you decide to stick with primary batteries then buy them online. Most brick and mortar stores will charge ~$5 or even more for a single CR123 whereas you can get them online for $1 ~ $2 apiece.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214:

Based on your stated use pattern, I'm not sure how happy you'll be with the X-15 (rated at 1-hour runtime). And if you plan on running rechargeable batteries, you'll probably get something more like 30-40 minutes of runtime. It's bright, it's tough, and it's physically appealing - but I'm not sure you'll be happy changing batteries so often. 

If you are set on picking up the X-15, I'd suggest that you get a primary duty light that satisfies your general needs (throw, spill, multiple modes, runtime, reliability, etc.) and keep the X-15 strictly as a backup when your primary fails or the situation arises where you need the glass-breaking feature.

_BTW, I can find no in-depth (i.e., reputable) reviews of the X-15. That doesn't bode well as far as inspiring confidence in the purchase. __Here__ is another member's opinion of the light._


----------



## Penguin (Jan 19, 2009)

For work you really need a rechargeable, and something that charges in a cradle... you dont want to be fumbling/recharging batteries every night. I'd suggest a Streamlight Strion, which is about the size of your G2, but made of Aluminum and charges on a dock, it's incandescent so the colors you'll see outside are a lot more 'true to life'. Check out the review:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_strion.htm

If you want something a little bigger, you can take a look at the Streamlight Stinger.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

My surefire is the G2L. LED version not the Incan. So I was wondering if a LED replacement for a already LED equipped light would be suitable. My mag is Incan though. I like the Surefire but I wanted something abit more hefty and versatile. The battery hasnt died yet but I only been using it for maybe 5 days. The fenix seems very attractive, It has 180 lumens for 2.5 hrs of runtime on AA batterys. That seems to be great. Correct me if I am wrong. Also are these Malkoff bulbs high quality?


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am thinking I want to go the rechargeable route for my G2. I would like a strike bezel but I think I will settle on that for now. Until I am able to get a rechargeable light like a SF/Bezel then put a rechargeable kit in it. Now all I need to do is find a rechargeable solution for my SF.


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> My surefire is the G2L. LED version not the Incan. So I was wondering if a LED replacement for a already LED equipped light would be suitable. My mag is Incan though. I like the Surefire but I wanted something abit more hefty and versatile. The battery hasnt died yet but I only been using it for maybe 5 days. The fenix seems very attractive, It has 180 lumens for 2.5 hrs of runtime on AA batterys. That seems to be great. Correct me if I am wrong. Also are these Malkoff bulbs high quality?



If you want versatility, my suggestion is to stick with a Surefire light. There are so many upgrades and accessories available with the Surefire that are not yet available with Fenix lights.

If you want a nice Surefire "lego" start with a Surefire 6P. You can use an A19 extender to convert it from a 2xCR123 to 3xCR123 for higher output or longer runtime. There are so many different lamp assemblies you can put into a 6P host it is insane; you can stick with incan, go LED, get a "throw" type beam, get a "flood" type beam, etc. You can get various filters so you can have different color outputs, etc.

As far as the quality of the Malkoff dropins, I have heard nothing but praise for the quality of these devices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 19, 2009)

- Myushondt Aeon Titanium

- SureFire Titan

- McGizmo Lunasol 20


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> A question about the rechargeable kit. How many times can you recharge the battery before it gives way? I know that can be a problem with a rechargeable is that after charging it a X amount of times it loses its touch. Any experiences?



Generally it all depends on the quality of the batteries and the charger that you start out with. If you start out with high quality batteries and a "smart" charger you should be able to get at least a few hundred charge/discharge cycles before the battery gradually loses capacity. We have an entire separate sub-forum on CPF focused on discussing these over here:

Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 19, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> This thread is about high-end lights, not cheap alternatives. What part of _high-end_ you did not understand?



As Kiessling has already noted, the thread has morphed as we better understood the original poster's requirements.



Kiessling said:


> BTW ... interesting thread development. We all started with the assumption that you wanted a high-class EDC for personal carry and suggested such lights whereas in reality, we're now looking for a "heavy duty" security guard duty light



Perhaps the original poster or one of the mods can modify the thread title to better reflect the topic? :shrug:


----------



## brucec (Jan 19, 2009)

I think you should change the title of this thread if you are interested in a "heavy duty light for work recommendation". In that case, I would start with the reliable Surefire 6P original + Malkoff M60L upgrade module.

For "High end EDC lights", I would recommend the McGizmo LS20 or Ti PD-S. They are both in the mid-range of high-end, made of solid Ti, have superb machining, are based on the renowned Piston Drive (no switch to fail), and are overall the best rugged design out there that also wouldn't be too out of place in a suit.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Strike-Bezel-Fi...C3-Z2-LED_W0QQitemZ140294658323QQcmdZViewItem

Does anyone know where I can purchase this?? This one seems to be sold. I didn't know surefire sold these bezels separately.

P.S.

http://www.fishingkaki.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=120534&sid=8d3601e0e6dd8a0f6c61d7f0f5261cda

If anyone has this please let me know how this works? I would like this in black.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well actually the thread had multiple meanings. I was looking for a EDC light. Then I was looking for a Work light.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Strike-Bezel-Fi...C3-Z2-LED_W0QQitemZ140294658323QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Does anyone know where I can purchase this?? This one seems to be sold. I didn't know surefire sold these bezels separately.


 
Forgoten:

PM sent.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jan 19, 2009)

1dash1 said:


> Forgoten:
> 
> PM sent.



Very nice. Can you vouch for their quality?


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok. I don't get the point of this thread anymore as I thought the title meant we talk about and post pics of our High End EDC lights. Anyway...

Here's three of my High-end EDC's:






















I love them all and use them every day...


----------



## Lightguru1 (Jan 20, 2009)

socom1970 said:


> Ok. I don't get the point of this thread anymore as I thought the title meant we talk about and post pics of our High End EDC lights. Anyway...
> 
> Here's three of my High-end EDC's:
> 
> ...


 

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiessling (Jan 20, 2009)

The ebay head could be a G&P replacement head. You can get the SF 6PD with a strike bezel instead and know that you get quality.

I don't think it makes a lot of sense to mount a SS strike bezel on a Nitrolon (heresy: it is plastic) light. You'd need a metal light for that to make sense IMHO. SS parts usually come in bare metal, AFAIK, not black.


With the Malkoff M60 you can expect a way brighter and more focussed beam than the P60L from SF (the LED bulb in your G2), but also less runtime.

bernie


----------



## jumpstat (Jan 20, 2009)

My vote for McGizmo PD-S in Alu HA.

Small, compact, beautiful beam, bright, single cell, rechargeable friendly, KISS interface, piston drive, beautiful workmanship.....


----------



## Superdave (Jan 20, 2009)

I've broken lots of glass with my 6PDL.. and drywall..







I've tried other EDC's but just keep coming back to this thing. I don't use the P60L, just a Cree Q5 dropin on 2 primaries. There is always the option to add a 1 cell extender for more runtime as well. I get several weeks of regular use out of the batteries. 


I'd suggest an aftermarket stainless strike bezel if you need to break glass though, the aluminium just can't hold up. G&P, Solarforce and Lighthound all have nice ones. I'd post up a pic of my 9P with the G&P but it's out getting powdercoated right now.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's my EDC that gets used every day and still works like a charm. 






Surefire 6P with the Malkoff M60L, novatac pocket clip, and a leef tailcap (bought at Lighthound). Gets about 4 hours runtime, almost as bright as the M60, and is tough as nails. I pocket carry it every day in jeans.


----------



## LoM (Jan 20, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> The perfect High End EDC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I second that :thumbsup:

From all the lights we have at home, that "thing" is the only light that my wife carry and she is always complaining about my keychain being too heavy (only keys + fenix E01 + and a small Victorinox blade).

Other than that I dream on Ti EDC lights (any would serve me)


----------



## HKJ (Jan 20, 2009)

For security work I would recommend a LunaPower MVP, this is a big flashlight (About the size and weight of a 2C maglite) that has 3 levels of output, the highest setting is very bright, the lowest setting preserved the batteries for a long time and gives about the same light as a 2C maglite. It is a very robust light.

Run it on 2x18650 rechargeable batteries from AW and your have light for many years.

Here is a photo with: 18650 battery, Surefire G2, MVP, Mag 2C, Mag 2D, Mag 3D


----------



## TKC (Jan 20, 2009)

*The best high end lights for me are McGizmo's.*


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 20, 2009)

Superdave said:


> I've broken lots of glass with my 6PDL.. and drywall..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second that suggestion, but would add a Malkoff M60L...VERY bright, long runtime on primary cells and as reliable as you can get.

Or, get a 2D or 3D Mag, a Malkoff drop-in and a Bust A Cap for breaking glass...VERY,VERY bright, long runtime and tough as Hell. Add a Belt Holder and you're in business.


----------



## 325addict (Jan 22, 2009)

For me, the ultra-small but ultra-powerful LED-lamps from Lummi are the ones to have!

www.lummi.co.uk

then look for the Wee NS. It's just 15 X 34mm(!) and is available in 3 different light outputs: 25, 50 or 100(!!) Lumens. It works on a Lithium Ion rechargeable battery 10180. Or, if it may be slightly bigger and have 200 Lumen(!) of output, the Raw NS.

Give it a try, it's well worth your time 


Timmo.


----------



## A/V Dude (Jan 22, 2009)

For me it was the Fenix TK10. I just wish I knew what happened to it.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 22, 2009)

SF L1!!!! best UI ever and solid as hell...


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 24, 2009)

325addict said:


> For me, the ultra-small but ultra-powerful LED-lamps from Lummi are the ones to have!
> 
> www.lummi.co.uk
> 
> ...



+1 on everything he said, but i prefer the Raw NS cos its got 2 modes. I got the 20/100 option to maximise the balance between output and runtime. It isnt often that you're going to need 200 lumens (i hope)


----------



## MonkRX (Jan 24, 2009)

A/V Dude said:


> For me it was the Fenix TK10. I just wish I knew what happened to it.



Fenix T1

Marduke's Crush Test on YouTube
Marduke's Fenix T1 Abuse Thread
datiLED's Fenix T1 Abuse Thread
Esthan's Fenix T1 Abuse Thread
1 what's Fenix T1 vs Tesla Coil on YouTube
1 what's Fenix T1 Abuse Thread
chibato's Fenix T1 Abuse Thread, with an Index to the other Abuse Threads

I have a Fenix T1, I don't use it in any setting that I'd call abusive, but when I EDC'd it I absolutely loved its simple UI. Tighten head for max, loosen for low. It also has a forward clicky switch so a half press will momentarily turn on the light. It has excellent efficiency and a good runtime on "low" (AKA: "General" mode, 60lm). 

It has a nice beam. Smooth spill with a decent spot. I don't own any flashlights in the same class, so I can't do a comparison, but I beleive its a flashlight you should take a look at.


----------



## foggy 92 (Feb 5, 2009)

For shattering fun with good looks and great specs as a bonus... :devil:


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 5, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 5, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 5, 2009)

foggy 92 said:


> For shattering fun with good looks and great specs as a bonus... :devil:



What is that?


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 5, 2009)

Jet-III M


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 5, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Jet-III M



Is this a reputable brand? I don't want some crap falling apart after I get it.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Is this a reputable brand? I don't want some crap falling apart after I get it.



I doubt you will get anyone recommending "crap" around here.  

FWIW I own several JetBeam flashlights (see my signature for my current list of lights) and I have no problems at all with them. If I did not have other lights already on my wish list for 2009 I would probably get a JetBeam Jet-III Military with the Q3-5A warm tint emitter myself...


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 6, 2009)

So is the Malkoff drop in bulbs alot like the Cree bulbs?


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> So is the Malkoff drop in bulbs alot like the Cree bulbs?



Ummm, they are not "bulbs". They are LEDs. 

Second, I believe (though I am not 100% certain since I do not own a Malkoff drop-in LED module myself) the Malkoff Devices drop in LED modules use Cree LEDs. Cree manufacturers the LEDs, Malkoff Devices use the LEDs to create a drop in LED module.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 6, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> Ummm, they are not "bulbs". They are LEDs.
> 
> Second, I believe (though I am not 100% certain since I do not own a Malkoff drop-in LED module myself) the Malkoff Devices drop in LED modules use Cree LEDs. Cree manufacturers the LEDs, Malkoff Devices use the LEDs to create a drop in LED module.



Alright, Thanks for the clarification. I am not sure if I asked this before but how can you tell the difference in appearance to a LED and INCAN just by looking at the exterior and not turning it on.

Also if anyone has any thoughts on the Solorforce 6P knock off. Its only like 30 bux or so I was wondering if I should pick one up. They look neat.


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Alright, Thanks for the clarification. I am not sure if I asked this before but how can you tell the difference in appearance to a LED and INCAN just by looking at the exterior and not turning it on.



You probably know how a typical incandescent bulb looks like. Here is a link to how a Cree LED emitter (from an Ultrafire) looks like up close:

http://www.dansdata.com/images/ultrafire/led_close1024.jpg

A LED looks quite different from an incandescent bulb.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 6, 2009)

deranged_coder said:


> You probably know how a typical incandescent bulb looks like. Here is a link to how a Cree LED emitter (from an Ultrafire) looks like up close:
> 
> http://www.dansdata.com/images/ultrafire/led_close1024.jpg
> 
> A LED looks quite different from an incandescent bulb.



Well the reason I ask is because I would like to know how to tell the difference between a Surefire G2 LED and G2 INCAN. Just off hand that is. Without turning them on. They look the same to me. Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## hamheart (Feb 6, 2009)

spy 007







or my Double Grooved light


----------



## Zatoichi (Feb 6, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> Alright, Thanks for the clarification. I am not sure if I asked this before but how can you tell the difference in appearance to a LED and INCAN just by looking at the exterior and not turning it on.
> 
> Also if anyone has any thoughts on the Solorforce 6P knock off. Its only like 30 bux or so I was wondering if I should pick one up. They look neat.



LED's in high power lights are little (usually square) chips, and don't look like any kind of bulb really. The low powered 3mm and 5mm ones are a bit harder to distinguish from some incandescents.

I have a couple of Solarforce L2's, and they are pretty good. Mine both have the Solarforce single stage R2 modules, which are also pretty good. I'm not a fan of cheapo stuff, but if you want a cheap P60 host you can't go far wrong with these.


----------



## Boss Hoss (Feb 6, 2009)

Right now the best I have used is my EDC-P7! Others are tempting but for the money esp this one is awesome. http://elektrolumens.com/EDC-P7/EDC-P7.html


----------



## curlyfry562 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my highest end EDC light.../watch

http://www.specialopswatch.com/cart/products.cgi?detail=23

I bought it when it was $100 dollars cheaper last year, but still my most expensive EDC.


----------



## KIRWILLE (Feb 8, 2009)

curlyfry562 said:


> This is my highest end EDC light.../watch
> 
> http://www.specialopswatch.com/cart/products.cgi?detail=23
> 
> I bought it when it was $100 dollars cheaper last year, but still my most expensive EDC.


Gotta get me one of those  Someday, very nice :thumbsup:


----------

